# Was Moses and some of the Israelites who died in the desert saved or lost?



## thistle93 (Jul 29, 2014)

Was Moses and the older Israelites not being able to enter the promise land a sign that they were ultimatly lost or was this just a punishment for their disobedience but ultimatly some where still saved? Obviously I know that not every Israelite was saved becasue it has never been nationality that saves a person but God's grace and the gift of faith that saves a person. Just curious given that Moses and the Israelites in the desert are mentioned in Hebrews 11 as being people of faith, yet we see how bad it ended for them. Thanks! 

For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## Jack K (Jul 29, 2014)

Moses was saved for sure. He appears later in the Bible, talking with Jesus on the mount of transfiguration. I'll leave it to others here to generalize about the rest of them.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 30, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Moses was saved for sure. He appears later in the Bible, talking with Jesus on the mount of transfiguration. I'll leave it to others here to generalize about the rest of them.


Indeed


----------



## Cymro (Jul 30, 2014)

"By faith Moses." Heb 4 shows the entering into Canaan was a type of entering into the rest in Christ.
The context shows that the unbelieving Hebrew though hearing the gospel, did not mix faith with their
hearing. They did not enter in because of unbelief. But some entered in.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 30, 2014)

The people as a whole--everyone who came out of Egypt--family, hangers on, everybody--was baptized in the Exodus, 1Cor.10:1-2. They all experienced the external blessings of covenant administration, eating the same spiritual food, drinking the same spiritual drink, which was of Christ's ministry toward them, vv4-5.

1Cor 10:5, "But with most of them, God was not pleased." We still cannot say with absolute certainty how much saving faith-and-repentance was discovered among the first generation. Did the vast majority of them die in the wilderness separated from Christ? Or just a simple majority? Or, was the death of so many of them in the wilderness primarily typological; and despite their sin and unworthiness, a large number, like Moses, possibly entered into the true and heavenly inheritance through faith, while justly barred from the earthly?

I don't think we are meant to know the answer definitively, before we arrive in heaven. Scripture's warnings are given to us as an aid in perseverance, so that we labor not to fail to enter into the Lord's rest. "With most of them, God was not pleased." Those are sobering words. They remind us that many who did begin the trek were denied completion of it, in earthly terms.

And God was angry, i.e. not pleased with Moses, Dt.1:37; 34:4; Nu.20:12. But he was also gracious to him, and Christ ultimately bore his guilt. Any one sin would prevent a sinner from eternal life; and certainly great and many sins. But Jesus bears all the guilt away of all those whose hope finally rests not in themselves, but in him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

